# New School In Tarn, France



## french-tarn (Jul 29, 2007)

I have just been on a day cooking class at *Bonne Bouffe* in the Tarn in south west France.

Bonne Bouffe Cooking School, Tarn, South West France

It was a reginol course and I learned so much.

I know he does weekly and 4 day courses as well.

I reccomend this course to anyone who is comming to south west France.

:chef:


----------



## bonnebouffe (Aug 14, 2007)

Really glad you enjoyed your time cooking at Bonne Bouffe


Please come again soon


----------



## rezclick (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank You

I speak french but I am wondering for other users of this forum who doesn't if classes are in english and/or in french ?

Nicolas
Reservation System for Cooking Schools


----------



## bonnebouffe (Aug 14, 2007)

All classes are in English and are for all levels of ability


----------



## chamo (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to know...:roll:


----------



## neilsfishing (Jan 11, 2008)

*Bonne Bouffe Cooking Holidays in France*
*Just finished a course, the culinary skills and expertise was superb also got to eat the food with good wine and company *
*Thoroughly recommended *
*Thanks for a grate time *
*Neil*


----------



## bonnebouffe (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Neil, we really enjoyed having you with us. Congratulations on being our 100th student, hope to see you again soon.

Happy cooking!

cooking at bonne bouffe


----------

